# Elite Car Care - Today's job - BMW Alpina D3...



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Dropped off this morning for a protection detail, more pics to follow. :thumb:


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Those wheels look fun, nice car tho :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car! Will be good to see the outcome.:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, i was looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oooft, those wheels are going to be fun!

Lovely colour, looking forward to updates!


----------



## Napalm100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd love a D3.

All that power and torque and all for just £35 road tax a year!! Its just not fair.

I'll be keeping an eye on this one

Ant


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

darn teaser trailers...:wall:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

There's another D3 on the estate in exactly the same colour, he just rolled up as we were pre-washing it and commented on how dirty his is looking, possibly another one to do... 

Alex


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha, I use to have that quite a lot.

"That's not as dirty as mine...HINT HINT"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

they are nice rims... a mate of mine had an alpina.... seen a few of these ones knocking around Earls Court the other week


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> they are nice rims... a mate of mine had an alpina.... seen a few of these ones knocking around Earls Court the other week


Nice but a bit of a nightmare to clean, these ones are getting refurbished shortly anyway! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cool..... slightly off topic, will you be at ultimate dubs again this year?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to bother you earlier on, looking at the condition of that BMW you had better get cracking...........:thumb:

:wave:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> cool..... slightly off topic, will you be at ultimate dubs again this year?


Certainly will, see you there. :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Sorry to bother you earlier on, looking at the condition of that BMW you had better get cracking...........:thumb:
> 
> :wave:


It's all in hand, it's now clean and inside the unit for the prep and protection. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww come on, show us the full detail, it's not fair teasing us like that!



james_death said:


> darn teaser trailers...:wall:


What he said ^^

Looking forward to seeing the full thing :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> Aww come on, show us the full detail, it's not fair teasing us like that!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the full thing :thumb:


I will do when it's finished guys, it's a job we're working on at the moment, not a previous one. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Napalm100 said:


> I'd love a D3.
> 
> All that power and torque and all for just £35 road tax a year!! Its just not fair.
> 
> Ant


???

The tax disc says £155.00


----------



## Napalm100 (Feb 3, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> ???
> 
> The tax disc says £155.00


I could have sworn it was much lower than that. Still its a lot cheaper than my Megane 225 and it has similar power output

Not to mention returning ALOT better MPG.

Ant


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

:O I pay that much tax on a 1.6 focus  

ripped off once again haha


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it a D3 or a D3 Bi Turbo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napalm100 (Feb 3, 2011)

NickP said:


> Is it a D3 or a D3 Bi Turbo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the Bi Turbo just the full name for it.

I was under the impression that it had the engine from the BMW 123d in it which is a 2.0L twin turbo unit?

Ant


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Lovely car except for the wheels. Don't know what it is, but that style of Alpina wheel always looks old fashioned.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice alex


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Napalm100 said:


> Is the Bi Turbo just the full name for it.
> 
> I was under the impression that it had the engine from the BMW 123d in it which is a 2.0L twin turbo unit?
> 
> Ant


No, they produced an earlier one which was based on a tweaked single turbo 320d engine....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This is how the car looked upon arrival:
































































The car was pre-washed with Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash. The wheels were sprayed with some Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and agitated with one of our Elite Pro Wheel & Detail Brushes. We then followed with a two bucket wash using an Elite Premium Merino Wool Mitt and dried with one of our new and very soft Elite Wonder Super Plush Drying Towels.

Some shots of the wash stage:
































































The car was then taken into the unit for preparation and protection.

The process was:

Clay with Bilt Hamber Autoclay Soft and water as a lubricant. This removed any contamination with considerable ease and left no marring behind.

We then applied some  Dodo Juice Lime Prime Pre wax cleanser using the trusty 3M Rotary Polisher via a 3M Blue Polishing Pad.

This was followed up with two coats of Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax and finished off with some of the excellent Auto-QD which we received a sample of by Bilt Hamber. The Auto-QD definitely gave the finish some extra depth, was easy to use and smelt pleasant at the same time. :thumb:

Some shots of the finished product:


























































































































































The customer was more than pleased with the results and has also booked in his Porsche 968 for some correction work. :thumb:

Thanks for looking. Any comments welcome.

Alex


----------



## ionutz_cjv5 (Feb 18, 2011)

nice car. did you used 2bm to wash or the car was clean enough and a prewash was enough?

nice results and pictures.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

ionutz_cjv5 said:


> nice car. did you used 2bm to wash or the car was clean enough and a prewash was enough?
> 
> nice rezult and pictures.


Thanks. :thumb:

We followed up with a two bucket wash using some Optimum Car Wash but to be honest the Orange Pre Wash did a very good job so the wash mitt didn't even get dirty.

Alex


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

top work alex


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work Alex!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Cornish said:


> Lovely car except for the wheels. Don't know what it is, but that style of Alpina wheel always looks old fashioned.


I love them personally, they make the car, pain in the @ss to clean though!! :wall:



o0damo0o said:


> top work alex


Thanks Damo 



Zetec-al said:


> Great work Alex!


Cheers Alex :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work Alex and the new unit looks superb! 

Good luck with your new venture! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Alex looks fantastic, very nice as said i will be down and it was great to chat with you today and see how things r doing


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Nice work Alex and the new unit looks superb!
> 
> Good luck with your new venture! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan, we have some great cars lined up for the coming weeks, a special DBP R32 next week! 



-tom- said:


> Alex looks fantastic, very nice as said i will be down and it was great to chat with you today and see how things r doing


Cheers Tom, I'll sort out that info for you next week.

Alex


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning as ever...:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Cheers Alan, we have some great cars lined up for the coming weeks, a special DBP R32 next week! Alex


Look forward to the R32! :thumb: We need plenty of photos and detail on that, please! :lol:

Alexandra's car being prepped for UD maybe? 

Alan W


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Alex that car now looks awesome. Top job

What did you use on the tyres?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

james_death said:


> Stunning as ever...:thumb:


Thanks James :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Look forward to the R32! :thumb: We need plenty of photos and detail on that, please! :lol:
> 
> Alexandra's car being prepped for UD maybe?
> 
> Alan W


Could be! 



Will-S said:


> Alex that car now looks awesome. Top job.
> 
> What did you use on the tyres?


The tyres got a thorough scrub with Surfex HD and a coat of Wheelwax Extreme Black, an excellent Matt finish!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Looks great Alex. Paint looks considerably less orange peely than other BMW's of late too, which is nice.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MattOz said:


> Looks great Alex. Paint looks considerably less orange peely than other BMW's of late too, which is nice.


The paint wasn't too bad at all, I've some some very orange peely BMWs of late.

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking work there Alex... So, branching out into doing details now? See you Sunday


----------

